# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  AIRCLouD - Audio-Induced-Reality-Check Lucid Dream

## LiveInTheDream

(Cheezy name for the method, I know...I stink at coming up with those things. If you can think of a better one feel free)

I'm sure this must have been done before...but if it has, I sure can't find anything about it.

If you keep up with my DJ, you'll already know about this, but since not everybody does, I thought I'd make a thread to introduce it and keep everyone up to date on my progress, as well as give others a chance to try the method for themselves and share their experiences with others.

I've called the method AIRCLouD ('ou' for pronunciation purposes only) and it stands for *A*udio-*I*nduced-*R*eality-*C*heck *L*ucid *D*ream. It's a bit different since the immediate goal is to cause you to reality check and thereby achieve lucidity, rather than just make you go lucid out-of-the-blue, as do most other audio-based induction techniques that I have seen.

*The setup (that I've been using):* Cool Timer set to 'wake' mode (so it functions like an alarm clock rather than a countdown) and also set to play a certain MP3 as the alarm. Headphones are then run from the PC with Cool Timer over to my bed, with a single headphone on each side to preserve the stereo effect as much as possible, but without requiring me to actually wear the headphones all night. Then I just go to sleep. That's it.

*The goal:* The idea is that the MP3 (which contains audio of someone saying 'do a reality check' and 'you are dreaming' and such things) will work its way into your dreams and remind you to do a reality check, thus making you lucid.

*The pros:* Preparation only takes about 3 minutes, to get the computer and headphones all set up. You don't have to spend a lot of time during the day to prepare yourself, and you don't have to lose any sleep to make good use of that preparation. Can be used every night regardless of your sleep schedule. Designed for those with jobs or school getting them up early and to bed late at night.

*The cons:* Tough to fine-tune...if the MP3 goes off too early into the night, your dreams will be unclear and it will be hard to go lucid or make good use of your lucidity. If it goes off too late, or is too loud, you'll probably just get woken up. Timing and volume are the two most important (and hardest) things to get right, so be ready for a lot of experimentation until you've nailed down what works for you.


Note that I'm still in the experimentation stage of this myself; it's been nearly a week of testing and I've only got a very few things properly figured out, but I also know that this method CAN work, if you take the time to tweak everything just right.

The right MP3 for this job is also still up in the air. I've been using Really's Ultimate Lucid MP3 but although I've had some degree of success with it, I think something else would probably work better.

*How you can participate:* Obviously everyone on DV is invited to give AIRCLouD a shot for themselves, but in addition, it would be great if you'd report your progress here as often as possible to test the effectiveness of the method and find out how to best tweak things. Also, *if you create your own MP3's for AIRCLouD, please share them!*  ::D:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

If you want to see all of my past entries on this technique, check out my DJ. I'll post just my latest entry here to get everyone started.

*AUDIO-INDUCED LUCID DREAM EXPERIMENT ENTRY #5*

*Day #6 (LUCID [ish]):*

~This time I actually recognized the MP3 from inside my dream. I'm not sure what was going on in the dream beforehand, but all of a sudden a DC I was talking to stopped and looked around. "Hear that?" he asked. I stopped and listened as well. "That's..." he began. "That's your lucid dream induction MP3!" Unfortunately, the mention of it brought reality into focus all too quickly, and although I now knew I was dreaming, the suddenness of it woke me up.

I think perhaps the MP3 I'm using may have too much variance in volume. It begins fairly quietly, but then all of a sudden it gets quite loud, which means I pretty much have to give up the opening sequence (which has most of the 'you are dreaming' and 'do a reality check now') or risk waking up from the loudness of the latter part.

Personally I dislike the thought of switching MP3's again now that I just got to where I can recognize this one, but whatever...if it doesn't work, I must revise my plan and try again. Maybe the music should be eliminated entirely...revert to just a voice telling me to reality check and all that--and at a consistent volume that won't wake me up at some point.

----------


## stjimmy

> Personally I dislike the thought of switching MP3's again now that I just got to where I can recognize this one, but whatever...if it doesn't work, I must revise my plan and try again. Maybe the music should be eliminated entirely...revert to just a voice telling me to reality check and all that--and at a consistent volume that won't wake me up at some point.



Wouldn't a a recording of your own voice work better? It would be almost as if your subconcious was telling you to become lucid.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Wouldn't a a recording of your own voice work better? It would be almost as if your subconcious was telling you to become lucid.



Yep, that's what I'm going to try next, but thanks for reminding me to make the recording  :smiley: 

As for keeping everyone updated, last night I ended up skipping on this, since my PC was being weird and I didn't have time to fight with it due to work in the morning (I know, on Labor Day...) but don't worry, I'll be sure to give things another shot tonight!

----------


## eicca

I got one for ya here  ::D: 











Probably won't work though, but it makes a good alarm for a WBTB!

----------


## Yamhead

> I got one for ya :Edith Piaf's Non Je Ne Regrette Rien] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahaha, I thought this reminded me of Inception.... This music might work tho... You'll hear the deep horns and you'll go holy shit I think I'm dreaming! Then you become lucid and all of a sudden cob is right in front of you!  :tongue2:

----------


## eicca

I think I might try that! My mantra would be something like "I will hear the kick and realize I'm dreaming." Maybe it would work!

I've always wanted to be in a car chase!

----------


## Yamhead

It just might work, I'm planning on trying it tonight, I hope it wouldn't be too loud as I'll wake up... Maybe I'll cut the songs just enough for me to hear them in my dream but not long enough to wake me up.

Being in a car chase is cool, being in a car chase with a ultra fast sports car equipped with weaponry is cooler! XD

----------


## eicca

My personal favorite is being in my Land Cruiser and busting through shopping malls and down canyons and stuff  ::D:

----------

